# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Prirodan porod - bio danas prilog u Dobro jutro hrvatska

## Nia_Zg

Danas sam slučajno čula da se priča o prirodnom porodu i vidim da Rode gostuju na Dobro jutro Hrvatska. Bilo je super! Treba što više ljude  i žene informirati o prirodnom porodu  :Smile:

----------


## VedranaV

Hvala   :Smile:  !

----------


## pomikaki

ajde link  :Trep trep:

----------


## VedranaV

Mislim da nema linka, da DJH ne stavljaju na net. Trajalo je svega par minuta nakon priloga s prof. Latin, tri pitanja i to je bilo sve, nije bilo više vremena.

----------

